# JackPK vs Lord of the Fireflies



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

[size=+2]*JackPK vs Lord of the Fireflies*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena:



Format: 2v2 single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage cap: 40%
Banned moves: OHKOs, direct healing, attraction
Additional restrictions: Only Pokemon with 3 or fewer EXP allowed

Arena: Truly, Madly, Deeply

When it’s just too impossible for battlers to safely (or not-so-safely) go where they want for a match, the Asber Holodrome is always happy to provide a simulated fight area. Unfortunately, some oddly literal-minded soul has accidentally gotten the holodrome’s settings jammed, so we’ve got to use those preset parameters. And what odd parameters they are…

This literalist has designed the arena around the chorus of the song “Truly, Madly, Deeply,” with the arena changing drastically each round to reflect the lyrics.

Round One: I want to stand with you on a mountain

The battle begins on rough terrain at the peak of a tall mountain. Be careful that you don’t fall off!

Round Two: I want to bathe with you in the sea

The mountain suddenly disappears and the battlers find themselves submerged deep underwater. Any Pokemon that needs air to breathe will find itself provided with a scuba suit courtesy of Team Aqua for this purpose, as will the referee and Trainers. Since this is all a hologram, you might wonder why the scuba suits are necessary, but shhhh.

Round Three: I want to lay like this forever

We now shift to a meadow where time is standing still. No, not metaphorically. Time is halted so deeply that all changes to health, energy, status ailments, stat buffs/debuffs, and any other condition will not take effect until the end of the round when we move out of this timeless meadow, at which point they will all happen simultaneously.

In other words, want to use Toxic to boost the damage of the Venoshock you’re gonna use? Too bad. Want to use Swords Dance to beef up that Slash you’d like to use? Not gonna happen.

As a nifty little side effect, a savvy battler can stop certain things from ever having happened. If your foe uses Thunder Wave, you can just use Refresh — they’ll both take effect simultaneously at the end of the round, so you’ll never have been paralyzed at all. If you don’t have enough health to survive nor energy to heal yourself, go ahead and Recover, then Chill back out of the negative points before we leave the meadow. Time is weird here.

Round Four: Until the sky falls down on me

Put on your scuba suits again, ‘cause we’re headed to outer space! A meteor shower, specifically. As it enters the atmosphere, with the rocks burning and flying chaotically past us. Each action, each battler has a 33% chance of being hit by a rogue meteor, which is treated as a Meteor Mash attack. Ouch.

Once Round Four is over, are you relieved to be done with the meteor shower? Too bad. We’re back on a mountain again. Yeah, this song is on an endless loop until the battle’s over. Hope you don’t mind earworms!



*JackPK's active squad*

 *Sheena* the female Froakie <Torrent>
 *Reynolds* the male Inkay <Contrary>
 *Lancelot* the male Honedge <No Guard>
 *Louise* the female Budew <Poison Point>


*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Chime* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Hook* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Muscle Band
 *Shinrin* the male Grovyle <Overgrow> @ Big Root
 *Kazan* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Sachet
 *Kaitei* the male Dewott <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Lupin* the male Ralts <Trace>
 *Icarus* the male Togetic <Serene Grace> @ Shiny Stone
 *Ulbus Zoquerey* the male Murkrow <Insomnia> @ Dusk Stone
 *Rose* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Lullaby* the female Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg

-Lord of the Fireflies sends out a Pokemon, truly so.
-JackPK responds madly. Providing orders of equal if not greater insanity.
-Fireflies provides orders deeply? Yeah I don't know where I was going with this.

-Damnit I have never heard this song til now, let's battttttle!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 27, 2015)

Leggo, Icarus!
*fitz*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*psschh*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll send out Sheena!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 27, 2015)

hem, you have to order, too :)


----------



## JackPK (Apr 27, 2015)

Ahaha, I'm dumb.

Start with a Taunt to avoid any silliness with stat buffs or statuses. Then find out what type your Hidden Power is, and finally shoot off an Ice Beam.

If for some reason Taunt doesn't work, Snatch anything you can; use Facade if you're stricken with a status; or default to your other commands otherwise.

*Taunt ~ Hidden Power/Snatch/Facade ~ Ice Beam/Snatch/Facade*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 27, 2015)

Drat, I don't see a way we can keep our secret, well, secret. So let it all out, *CHIME*. *gasp*

*Snarl ~ Night Daze ~ Night Daze*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

The holodrome, with its infinite capabilities and astounding array of devious scientific shenanigans, was broken. It wasn’t absolutely ineffective, it still functioned, but it might as well have been broken. A pair of trainers had scheduled a battle in the dome, as Asberians do, and had met at the appointed time in front of the looming doors. They were about to push in through to the battlefield when an explosion welcomed them instead. The doors were blown apart and Harold the technician waved at them from a mess of tangled wiring. Harold had recently left his old job as a mural painting specialist, and his skills were not applicable to the mighty holographic beast. He tried, at least. The hardhat fell onto an unsuspecting panel when he swept his arm out to greet them, and caused a sheepish grin to form between the wrinkles on his face. The trainers clutched their Pokeballs close, somewhat unsure if they should send out their battlers.


*Round One*

*JackPK*
Oo

Sheena
Froakie (F) [Torrent]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"that referee looks familiar"_
*Taunt ~ Hidden Power/Snatch/Facade ~ Ice Beam/Snatch/Facade *

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Icarus
Togetic (M) [Serene Grace] @ Shiny Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”herpaderp” _
* Snarl ~ Night Daze ~ Night Daze *​

As soon as Sheena had flopped onto the battlefield did she begin to stretch her legs. The panels beneath her gave way, slanting and becoming rough.  Her pre-battle exercise was cut short by an unusual snickering from across the rocky peak. Her hand flung out and she pointed in accusation at the source of the laugh. A toothy Togetic met her gaze. Sheena’s arms folded at the elbows and she rested her knuckles at her waist. Then, after a moment of contemplation, she increased her sass quotient by bending her hips to the side. _What? Don’t you know you can get cramps if you don’t prepare before a battle? Especially since we’re on this mountain, you’re crazy! My god, what if you just drop out of the air because your wing muscle cramped? Are you stupid?_ The Togetic’s mouth grew wider and wider, curving down into a snarl. Fangs that Sheena didn’t know Togetics could have were bare in the light of the sun. A low growl pierced the cold air, and Sheena shivered in place.

Maybe she should test the waters before sinking right in. She opened her left palm and wiggled the fingers about, calling to the latent energy hidden inside her. A sphere of many colours coalesced in her palm, and she held it in front of her. The roulette of fading lights slowed, barely pulsing through the colours now. Sheena held her breath. It settled on black. Before she could even sigh the sphere had shot off straight and true, dissipating against the soft hide of the Togetic. The black pulled over the Togetic, washing over him and revealing much more sinister form. A snarling fox sat where the fairy type had floated, its spike of red hair bobbing with mischievous vigour. Chime, having revealed her true form, decided it would be best to show the frog what a real dark type attack looks like. She thrust her head forward and shot a beam of pure black across the space between them. It was the antithesis of light, pure, impenetrable darkness that flooded Sheena’s vision. The beam burned away all colour, even her own, and she shrieked when she looked at her arm only to see a chalky outline waving against the force of the beam.

The anti-light faded, revealing a scowling Sheena. She opened her mouth just a fraction, and the cold air began to swirl into a little, jewel-like ball of ice. The front of the sphere cracked and, as if trapped within an egg, a thin beam of white ice shot from it. The Zorua attempted to deftly dodge the blast, trying to prove her superiority by prancing about the battlefield. Unfortunately her chamber of beaming darkness had not affected her foe’s accuracy, and the beam struck harder than it ever could have. It stabbed right through one of her back paws, and she yelped in mid-leap. Chime came crashing down to the ground, the inside of her leg shivering in the cold dampness. She lifted herself to her three feet, and one wobbly one with extreme caution. Her eyes darted between her still opponent and her quivering leg, afraid that too much pressure might break it. But the pain managed to subside as she tiptoed forward, and soon all that remained was a patch of wet fur stained with a bit of red. Chime fired a beam of inky dark at Sheena once more, covering her eyes especially in the focused infinity of lightlessness. This time Sheena made the mistake of blinking, and Chime instantly stopped the beam. The Froakie shrieked when where there was still darkness before was the beating brightness of the sun. Her eyes shut immediately, and she rubbed them profusely with the flat of her palms, but it was no use. The shock of light had done its damage.



*JackPK*
Oo

Sheena
Froakie (F) [Torrent]
Health: 74% | Energy: 88%
Condition: Hidden Power (Dark), Sp. Attack -1, Accuracy -1
_"it’s a trap!"_
* Taunt ~ Hidden Power ~ Ice Beam*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Chime
Zorua (F) [Illusion] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 85% | Energy: 87%
Condition: _”>D” _
* Snarl ~ Night Daze ~ Night Daze
*​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Snarl: Accuracy (75/100, HIT)

A2:
Hidden Power: Type (16/18, Dark)
Night Daze: Accuracy (7/100, HIT), Effect Chance (97/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Ice Beam: Crit Chance (7/100, _CRITICAL HIT_), Effect Chance (47/100, NO EFFECT)
Night Daze: Accuracy (7/100, HIT), Effect Chance (4/100, _ACCURACY LOWERED_)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Sheena’s Health:
100 – 6 (Snarl) – 10 (Night Daze) – 10 (Night Daze) = 74%

Sheena’s Energy:
100 – 4 (Taunt) – 3 (Hidden Power) – 5 (Ice Beam) = 88%

Chime’s Health:
100 – 3 (Hidden Power) – 12 (Ice Beam, Critical Hit) = 85%

Chime’s Energy:
100 – 3 (Snarl) – 5 (Night Daze) – 5 (Night Daze) = 87%



*Notes:*
-As per the rules of Illusion, Fireflies’ other Pokemon in this battle must be Icarus.
-Frog swears that he met that Froakie on a train.
-For the next round, both combatants will be submerged in the ocean. They will be provided with adequate wetsuits if they do not have one or more gills on their person.

-Fireflies commands.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 27, 2015)

OOoooOOoOOOoooh spooky stuff

Begin with a Scary Face to slow her down into submission. If they try to Taunt you again, Snarl - although you know she's got nothing on you. If you can't hit her for some reason, Nasty Plot.

Then, Night Daze and Dark Pulse. If you can't hit her except for Substitute, Nasty Plot, and if she has bounced up during the round, wait for her to crash down and reward her with a Counter.

*Scary Face / Snarl / Nasty Plot ~ Night Daze / Nasty Plot / Counter ~ Dark Pulse / Nasty Plot / Counter*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 27, 2015)

Okay, Sheena, I'd actually like to save you for that Togetic, so wait until after Scary Face, then start off with a U-Turn and swap to Louise!

I'm not 100% sure of U-Turn's mechanics here, but I know switching usually ends the round immediately. But just in case Louise does get to go for the rest of the round, let's have her use two Dazzling Gleams.

If for some reason Sheena is still on the field after U-Turn, use two Power-Up Punches.

*U-Turn (to Louise) ~ Dazzling Gleam/Power-Up Punch x2*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 28, 2015)

*Round Two*

*JackPK*
Oo

Sheena
Froakie (F) [Torrent]
Health: 74% | Energy: 88%
Condition: Hidden Power (Dark), Sp. Attack -1, Accuracy -1
_"it’s a trap!"_
* U-Turn (to Louise) ~ Dazzling Gleam/Power-Up Punch x2 *

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Chime
Zorua (F) [Illusion] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 85% | Energy: 87%
Condition: _”>D” _
* Scary Face / Snarl / Nasty Plot ~ Night Daze / Nasty Plot / Counter ~ Dark Pulse / Nasty Plot / Counter
*​

Nighttime falls quickly upon the mountain, and the sky almost sinks into a deep bluey purple. Hang on, that is a deep blue. Sheena floats in the air, finding the ground below her to be nonexistent. Her chest puffs up in anticipation and she swipes at the air around her, finding it to push up against her. This isn’t air. This is where she belongs.

Before Chime can react, Sheena is upon her. The frog leaps at him, soaring through the sea, leg outstretched and blazing green. The Zorua’s face squishes when the heel bores into it. There is no time for games, Sheena muses. Action is now. Having completed a successful re-entry, her webbed foot is now stuck onto the Zorua’s nostril. She wiggles her toes and Chime attempts to bark in dismay. The green light that had bathed her leg swishes around her now, and she snarks a goodbye to the impeded Zorua. Chime’s snorkel had buckled inwards with her face when the Froakie had so graciously landed upon her, and her vision is righted once more.

Chime blinks. She finds her face curiously bereft of frog. She wrinkles her nose, and realizes her face is lacking in the amphibian department completely. Of course, Sheena’s direction of engagement had left a similar wetsuited companion floating in the water. Two small slits are visible in the opposing visor, now covered up by a rush of fog inside it. On the outside of the Budew coated in a wetsuit, is a singular leafy bib. It is uncertain how the bib was placed on the outside, and it may very well be a pattern printed on the close-fitting wetsuits. Chime tries her best to contort and twist her face into one of sheer monstrosity. The rubber of the suit squelches against her facial muscles, trapping and letting out pockets of water, each bubble outward in a blub. To Louise, it appears that the Zorua’s face is contorting and twisting and becoming purple darkness itself. She shivers in her wetsuit, while it forces her to float placidly in place.



*JackPK*
oO

Louise
Budew (F) [Poison Point]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"blurgleaaaaaaaahblurgle!"_
* Sheena: U-Turn ~ hello~ blub*
 _74% | 84%_

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Chime
Zorua (F) [Illusion] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 75% | Energy: 85%
Condition: _”blub blub blub bluuuuuhb >D” _
* Scary Face ~ rawr ~ blub *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
U-Turn: Accuracy (27/100, HIT)
L[-_-]) blub





Spoiler: Calculations:



Sheena’s Health:
74%

Sheena’s Energy:
88 – 4 (U-Turn) = 84%

Chime’s Health:
85 – 10 (U-Turn) = 75%

Chime’s Energy:
87 – 2 (Scary Face) = 85%



*Notes:*
-I’m pretty sure whenever you switch, the round ends but your opponent gets to complete their action.
-Also I’ll be writing this in present tense, seems more fitting for the faster pace of a switch battle.
-We shift to the most potentially wackyfun round of this battle! The TIIIIIIIME MEAAADOOOOOOW.
-I’m unsure on how statuses work in switch battles, are stat changes removed when the Pokemon is switched out, like the games? Hidden Power is retained, and so is any non-volatile status.
-I ref speed changes as a ±10, so Louise is currently sitting at 35 speed. Chime's at her usual 65.

-JackPK to nurture his budding buddy with the watering can of direction.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 28, 2015)

Ah, I commanded Sheena to wait until after Scary Face to use U-Turn, so it would hit her instead of Louise...


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 28, 2015)

JackPK said:


> Ah, I commanded Sheena to wait until after Scary Face to use U-Turn, so it would hit her instead of Louise...


Fixed. My bad. They're close enough in speed that Sheena could feasibly wait for Chime.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 28, 2015)

Here we go, Louise!

Not a whole lot we can do to setup since time doesn't exist during this round, unfortunately, so start off with two *Dazzling Gleam*s to hit that Zorua where it hurts!

On the third action, let's do some reaction. If at any point during the round she used Incinerate or Extrasensory, give her a *Cotton Spore* to slow her down for next round. If she also used Agility, use *Psych Up* instead; also use Psych Up if she didn't use any super-effective moves but did use any stat-boosting move. If none of the above applies, use *Sleep Powder*.

*Dazzling Gleam x2 ~ Cotton Spore/Psych Up/Sleep Powder*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 28, 2015)

Hm, sounds like we can't do much to avoid dem nasty Dazzling Gleamz

BUT we can try and farm for a flinch at the beginning of next round with a pair of dark pulses

finish with a single Uproar to prevent the sleep at the end of the round

*Dark Pulse - Dark Pulse - Uproar*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 29, 2015)

*Round Three*

*JackPK*
oO

Louise
Budew (F) [Poison Point]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"blurgleaaaaaaaahblurgle!"_
* Dazzling Gleam x2 ~ Cotton Spore/Psych Up/Sleep Powder *
 _74% | 84%_

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Chime
Zorua (F) [Illusion] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 75% | Energy: 85%
Condition: _”blub blub blub bluuuuuhb >D” _
* Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse ~ Uproar*​

The scene shifts once again, and the flowing water gives way to a verdant meadow flecked with permanently blooming flowers. The air feels heavy, thickened with some kind of dust. But there isn’t any dust, simply a transparent coating of amber wherever one looks. Chime lowers her body in apprehension, of _something_; she just doesn’t know what. Whereas her opponent the Budew is breaks into cheer, unclasping her two vines and clapping the blue and red buds together. Chime shuts her eyes and tries to locate some source of negative energy, something she can draw from. But she finds nothing, the Budew is of course a bundle of cheer, and for some odd reason nothing in here is reacting. To anything. The flowers aren’t sending out their tranquil tendrils of warm grassy energy, the clouds aren’t in good cheer. Everything has the implication that it is what it is, and that everything is normal, but nothing is happening. Like someone had found a stall that said it was vacant, and had no occupant, but was still closed, almost waiting. Chime turns to the greatest source of negative energy she could find, herself. A wave of seething darkness emanates from the base of her paws, spreading outwards. The accompanying howl twists and warps into a wail most eerie as the wave draws closer to Louise.

The dark washes over her like black tide, but nothing happens. Chime waits, eyes still closed in focus, for a sound. Anything, some kind of noise. It should’ve hit by now, surely there would be something? Her eyes snapped open, only to find an equally confused Budew. The grass type opens her mouth as if to ask what’s happening, but then thinks the better of it at Chime’s snarl. Louise bends forward and holds the two vines circling her head together. She opens the buds and in a moment a snap of light overtakes Chime’s senses. The Zorua blinks, trying to rid her eyes of the sudden heat. But her attempts stop after the first, noticing that the heat was only in her mind. Her vision is altogether fine, completely unburnt by the brilliant flash. In her confusion she turns to face to Louise, bewilderment warming to anger. What had this devil-plant done? It must be her meadow, and her witchery! Am I trapped here forever? 

She howls half in sorrow and half in fury, and Louise is almost tempted not to attack. The Budew shakes her vines about, unsettling a powder as green as olives. It weaves through the heavy air, marinated by the thick, greasy amber that colours all. The powder settles on the tip of Chime’s noise, temprorarily interrupting her tirade with a sneeze. But Chime contiues to rage and rumble at Louise, unable to contain her anger. Louise can’t hear her though, only mumbles through the amber. The Budew herself is somewhat miffed that her opponent wasn’t asleep and oh my god would you shut up already I didn’t do any of this damnit.

In that moment the world comes speeding back to them. The amber rushes forwards, carrying with it the sound of air being broken. Flashes of light fill Chime’s eyes, and she stumbles back onto her rear. She sits there, blinking, as if the images of a life had flown past her, images almost too real. She paws at her eyes, rubbing the eyelids. Louise is busy having a crisis all her own, and is shivering at the sudden tinge of negativity coursing through her. Flowers seated by her wilt, petals charring to black. The eerie noise that Chime had emitted not so long ago pulses in her head, becoming the previously mumbled noises of her spiteful fit, only not so unclear now.



*JackPK*
oO

Louise
Budew (F) [Poison Point]
Health: 71% | Energy: 90%
Condition: _"angst oh god angst get it away I’m too young for angst!"_
* Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Sleep Powder*
 _74% | 84%_

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Chime
Zorua (F) [Illusion] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 51% | Energy: 72%
Condition: _”aughmyeyes” _
* Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse ~ Uproar *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A3:
Sleep Powder: Accuracy (35/100, HIT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Louise’s Health:
100 – 10 (Dark Pulse) – 10 (Dark Pulse) – 9 (Uproar) = 71%

Louise’s Energy:
100 – 4 (Dazzling Gleam) – 4 (Dazzling Gleam) – 3 (Sleep Powder) = 90%

Chime’s Health:
75 – 12 (Dazzling Gleam) – 12 (Dazzling Gleam) = 51%

Chime’s Energy:
85 – 4 (Dark Pulse) – 4 (Dark Pulse) – 5 (Uproar) = 72%



*Notes:*
-I didn’t bother rolling for effect chances since everything happens at the same time and no flinches would go off (I did roll for crits though; no dice).
-Sleep Powder hit but Uproar's effect kept Chime awake.
-Next round we’re in SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE

-Fireflies to the command stand.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 29, 2015)

Go for Night Daze! MAN this move is awesome and reliable. If she tries to use any status but sleep, including stat drops, create a medium substitute. If she uses a Sleep Move, go for a single action Uproar.

*Night Daze / Uproar / Substitute (15%) x3*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 29, 2015)

Technically, I don't believe Chime will consider an attack move with a chance of also inflicting a status as something that triggers her command to use Substitute. So, Louise, start by throwing a Sludge Bomb. After that, if it Poisoned her, use Venoshock; otherwise, a single-action Solar Beam will do.

On the last action, if Chime managed to lower your accuracy, return it to normal with Psych Up. Otherwise, use Venoshock if she's poisoned and Sludge Bomb if she's not.

*Sludge Bomb ~ Venoshock/Solar Beam ~ Psych Up/Venoshock/Sludge Bomb*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 30, 2015)

*Round Four*

*JackPK*
oO

Louise
Budew (F) [Poison Point]
Health: 71% | Energy: 90%
Condition: _"angst oh god angst get it away I’m too young for angst!"_
* Sludge Bomb ~ Venoshock/Solar Beam ~ Psych Up/Venoshock/Sludge Bomb *
 _74% | 84%_

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Chime
Zorua (F) [Illusion] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 51% | Energy: 72%
Condition: _”aughmyeyes” _
* Night Daze / Uproar / Substitute (15%) x3 *​

The lush fields swirled and warped away, as if sucked down a drain, replacing the battlefield with an endless vista of darkness. Louise wondered if they were in the depths of the ocean again, but a snap from Chime informed her that it was space. Wait, not space, but SPAAAAAAAAAACE. Chime yipped happily, completely at home amongst the outer dark. She barked off another beam of pure black, but her cheerful demeanour had offset her aim somewhat, and the piercing anti-light sped off into the edges of the universe. If one was paying attention, a particularly Harold shaped meteor winced, followed by the commonly known meteoric property of dropping one’s toolbox. The meteor wandered over, plodding as it went, and a smaller, wrench shaped asteroid bonked Chime on the head then left. The meteor was feeling pretty good with that mash, and it seemed to get an all-round increase in capabilities.

Louise’s bib, flapping outside her spacesuit, began to throw droplets of poison out. They floated in front of her, impatiently waiting for the rest of them to join. Louise wriggled about, squirming under the pressure. It was kind of tough to get the toxins out from within her spacescubasuit ™. She clenched her mind together, tightening the two vines on her head around each other. The pressure managed to help her seep poison through the peel of the suit. The suspended drops wibbled at each other in agreement, almost nodding, and fired off towards Chime. The Zorua’s wandering wonder at the edge of space was cut short when a fine alien material splattered across her, covering her in a thick purple goo. She blinked, noted Louise wiggling in her spacescubasuit ™. Another pillar of darkness emerged from her maw, dispersing some off the purple coating with it. Be it a stroke of luck, or some divine intervention, but Louise was caught shifting to her side at an awkward moment, turning vision to that of a nearby star. The infinite darkness washed over her as the starlight filled her eyes, and she screamed at the sudden darkness.

There, trapped in the confines of shadow, she found she would be unable to escape. At least that’s what she thought, this chamber of darkness was lasting much longer than usual. She turned to her body, looking at how its outline waved like someone had scribbled on a chalkboard. She shrieked, panick spreading through her. Wait. She had been looking at a star. A star…the sun. Sunlight. She had to break out, and she knew how. Wailing in the soundless prison, her buds unfurled beneath her suit, ripping apart the clothing with great force. A small yellow orb pulsed in between the two buds, before disappearing. Chime was somewhat startled that her foe had managed to escape the lightlessness. But then the sun pulsed. Chime’s breathing stopped, and she slowly turned to face the gigantic sphere of fire. A beam of light, pure light as opposite to the murky dark as possible, zoomed through the chasm of space. It tore into the Zorua’s hide before she had even known it was there, intense heat bubbling under her skin. Chime cried and fired off another blast of darkness at Louise, in an attempt to calm the solar summoning. 

The blackness washed over her again, and Louise made the mistake of blinking this time. Her concentration wavered as she shut her eyes, but when she opened them again the brilliance of the sun was staring right back at her. She winced as the sunlight hit her eyes, but her trainer had prepared for this occasion. Louise had to learn to become one with the darkness, and bring true balance to the universe. That’s how she rationalized it, at least. Her mind thrust through the distance between them, and she tugged at the Zorua’s. The beings of opposite lights’ twined in between, circling and absorbing one another. Louise tapped  into the calming sea of shadow that Chime’s resting thoughts were.Aa pure expanse of nothingness, an affinity for shadow so divinely great that no amount of blinking into light could ever affect her. Louise learnt from her foe, and when she opened her eyes once more, the starlight seemed a little dimmer.



*JackPK*
oO

Louise
Budew (F) [Poison Point]
Health: 47% | Energy: 75%
Condition: _"darkness?"_
* Sludge Bomb ~ Solar Beam ~ Psych Up *
 _74% | 84%_

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Chime
Zorua (F) [Illusion] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 16% | Energy: 57%
Condition: _”daaaaaaaaarkness” _
* Night Daze (Missed) ~ Night Daze ~ Night Daze *​



Spoiler: Rolls



A1:
Night Daze: Accuracy (99/100, _MISS_)
Sludge Bomb: Effect Chance (59/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Night Daze: Accuracy (11/100, HIT), Effect Chance (84/100, NO EFFECT), Crit Chance (10/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)


A3:
Night Daze: Accuracy (52/100), Effect Chance (17/100,_HIT_)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Louise’s Health:
71 – 14 (Night Daze, Critical Hit) – 10 (Night Daze) = 47%

Louise’s Energy:
90 – 5 (Sludge Bomb) – 9 (Solar Beam) – 1 (Psych Up) = 75%

Chime’s Health:
51 - 11 (Sludge Bomb) - 9 (Meteor) – 15 (Solar Beam) = 16%

Chime’s Energy:
72 – 5 * 3 (Night Daze) = 57%



*Notes:*
-Meteors struck Chime on the first action. “Meteors.”
-Budew learns Psych Up ._.
-wat how why Game Freak. 
-Back to past tense, the present is a bit too cumbersome for me when I’m tired.
-We’ll be returning to the mountain next round, prepare your hiking gear accordingly.

-JackPK to command.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 30, 2015)

Good work, Louise! You are indeed a wondrous being who is one with the darkness. Keep absorbing away chunks of Chime's Zoruosity with *Giga Drain*, aimed at health! Two should be just barely enough to do her in, I believe, but keep going if you need three.

If Zorua uses Swagger, prepares Memento, or does something creative that tries to toss you off the mountain or otherwise completely incapacitate you, *Protect*.

*Giga Drain (health)/Protect x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 30, 2015)

I forgot to add in the damage for the critical hit Night Daze, Louise lost 4% more health. I don't think this'll change your orders, Jack, but you can re-order if you wish.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 30, 2015)

Nah, it's all good.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 30, 2015)

Bounce (up) on the first action, because I want you to live to fight another day, and Bounce (down) while simultaneously bouncing back in a U-Turn (to Icarus).

If they interpret that as being creative and Protect on the second action, just use them separately. 

*Bounce (up) - Bounce (down) + U-Turn (to Icarus) / Bounce (down) - Icarus in da place / U-Turn (to Icarus)*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 4, 2015)

*Round Five*

*JackPK*
oO

Louise
Budew (F) [Poison Point]
Health: 47% | Energy: 75%
Condition: _"darkness?"_
* Giga Drain (health)/Protect x3 *
 _74% | 84%_

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Chime
Zorua (F) [Illusion] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 16% | Energy: 57%
Condition: _”daaaaaaaaarkness” _
* Bounce (up) - Bounce (down) + U-Turn (to Icarus) / Bounce (down) - Icarus in da place / U-Turn (to Icarus) *​
Chime blinked, and found herself on a mountaintop. While a normally unusual situation for a Zorua to be in, it was not for Chime. She had already been here once before, close enough to the stars but not close enough for them to hurt. Of course, studying them at a safer distance required a bit more spring in her step. Just a bit more. She coiled her tail and crouched low. Low enough that her frozen wisps of breath bounced off the ground. And so did she.

Louise watched with fascination as the fox somehow flew into the sky. She had already given the commands to her entwined twin vines and didn’t really want to withdraw them- mainly because it involved saying entwined twin vines again. The buds split open and lime green bubbles poured out, fizzing harmlessly onto the ground.

High in the air, Chime noticed there wasn’t much air to go around. They were situated on a mountaintop, oxygen wears a bit thin there already. And for some odd reason her trainer had decided it would be okay to get higher. This just wouldn’t do. She fell to the earth, half of her own volition, and half of gravity’s toiling. Chime rotated in the air as she dropped, wreathing herself in green. Louise’s buds were still half-open, and as caught unawares as the Budew herself when a fox decided to land on the soft mushy bits. Louise’s eyes wrenched up and she seemed to pause in time for a moment. Then she shrieked. The Zorua’s paw had drilled into the light pink bud, leaving a great big squish right in the middle. Of course, now the pressure was gone, and so was Chime. Louise looked around the battlefield with her tear-stained eyes. There was a rock, and some dirt. Another rock, slightly bigger, a Togetic. A patch of linen- wait no it was called lichen, yeah. Some more dirt, the lichen again, a Togetic. Wait…a Togetic?

Her buds sensed her new foe before she had, and waved carelessly in the wind, spreading the bubbles meant for Chime at Icarus instead. The Togetic was caught in his interest with the shiny greens. They crackled against her skin. Instantly, needles shot out of where the bubbles had popped, beaming into the Budew.



*JackPK*
oO

Louise
Budew (F) [Poison Point]
Health: 18% | Energy: 69%
Condition: _"ooooooooooooooooooooooow"_
* Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain ~ durr *
 _74% | 84%_

*Lord of the Fireflies*
oO

Icarus
Togetic (M) [Serene Grace] @ Shiny Stone
Health: 95% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”pwetty bubbles? :c” _
*Chime: Bounce  ~ Chime: U-Jump ~ hurr *
 _16% | 47%_​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
U-Jump: Crit Chance (8/100, _CRITICAL HIT_), Effect Chance (35/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Louise’s Health:
47 – 31 (U-Jump) + 2 (Giga Drain Self-Heal) = 18%

Louise’s Energy:
75 – 3 (Giga Drain) – 3 (Giga Drain) = 69%

Icarus’ Health:
100 – 5 (Giga Drain) = 95%

Chime’s Energy:
57 – 10 (U-Jump) = 47%



*Notes:*
-Of course the famous flying Zorua crits. I only applied the crit damage to Bounce, since that was the original attack (or, say, the foundation upon which further attacks were made).

-Fireflies to command.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 4, 2015)

Icarus' health is still at 100% :P

SO. WE WANT TO FINISH THIS RIGHT AWAY, RIGHT.

USE *SKY ATTACK*. 

But they're faster, so they might try some vicious shenanigans, so *Magic Coat* anything that's reflectable. If they have clones, go for *Heat Wave*. If you've hit successfully with Sky Attack once, switch to Heat Wave.

*Sky Attack / Heat Wave / Magic Coat x3*


----------



## JackPK (May 4, 2015)

Eeeugh... start with *Flash* to try and either fend off that Sky Attack or give Sheena something to work with. If you can stay alive any longer, toss *Sludge Bombs* at him.

*Flash ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 4, 2015)

*Round Six*

*JackPK*
oO

Louise
Budew (F) [Poison Point]
Health: 18% | Energy: 69%
Condition: _"ooooooooooooooooooooooow"_
* Flash ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb *
 _74% | 84%_

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Icarus
Togetic (M) [Serene Grace] @ Shiny Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”pwetty bubbles? :c” _
*Sky Attack / Heat Wave / Magic Coat x3 *
 _16% | 84%_​
Louise found herself underwater once more, wriggling about in a not-too-comfortable-at-all wetsuit. This wasn’t the ideal condition for her to battle in, she ceded. She much liked water, yes, but she also liked sunlight. And air. And people. Sometimes. Speaking of people, she was cordially awaiting Icarus to make a move. Surely a bird would not be outsped by a stationary seed. Surely?

Icarus did not move, barring a sheepish wiggle of his torso from side to side. He did not meet Louise’s confused gaze. And when he did turn up to look at her, he noticed a faint glimmer in her snorkel’s visor. Icarus yelped and threw up a bubble around him, accentuated by a hiccup from the fairy type. Louise blinked. The blinding light ricocheted off Icarus’ protective shielding and shot right back into her eyes.

The Budew squeaked as the burning struck her tiny pupils; all the more focused was her pain. Her budding vines struggled against the wetsuit, and tore the fabric in two. Out plopped a viscuous goo, which jetted upwards and outwards into the great surface somewhere above. Louise had sneezed, since she couldn’t manipulate her eyes, she tried to get the burning out through another sense. It wasn’t the best plan, but it was something.

Icarus watched the glob sail up and up, leaving a quickly dissipating trail of dark purple. He flapped his wings and spiraled upwards, muscles tightened and tensed. He strained forward, flying as best he could through the weird, thick, blue air. Having wondered if he had gained sufficient height, he stopped his ascent by a line of purple. He raised his feet and looked down at Louise far below. She waved a bud weakly. He waved back. As if physics had given up at this point, or Harold had decided to experiment with the holodrome out of sheer boredom, Icarus began to descend. His rear end, struck out downwards, glew a faint white. The water rushed out from under him, spread apart by a waving blast of concentrated white energy. The rest of Icarus was just on for the ride. He slammed into Louise, rear-first, and sent her spiraling down into the abyssal darkness below. Or she would’ve, had a beam of red not caught her. Icarus rubbed his sore butt, there was an odd burning sensation spreading underneath his skin, it felt liquid and it felt acidic.


*JackPK*
oX

Louise
Budew (F) [Poison Point]
Health: 0% | Energy: 60%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_"my head hurts…"_
* Flash  ~ Sludge Bomb (miss) ~ You guys are determined to not *
 _74% | 84%_

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Icarus
Togetic (M) [Serene Grace] @ Shiny Stone
Health: 94% | Energy: 85%
Condition: Poisoned (3% damage over the round)
_”my butt hurts” _
*Magic Coat  ~ Sky Attack ~ let me finish a whole round, aren’t you? *
 _16% | 84%_​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Sludge Bomb: Accuracy (92/100, _MISS_)
Sky Attack: Accuracy (28/100, HIT)
Poison Point: (8/100, _POISONED_)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Louise’s Health:
18 – 25 (Sky Attack) = butt’d.

Louise’s Energy:
69 – 1 (Flash) – 5 (Sludge Bomb) = 63%

Icarus’ Health:
95 – 1 (Poison) = 94%

Icarus’ Energy:
100 – 3 (Magic Coat) – 12 (Sky Attack) = 85%



*Notes:*
-I docked an extra spoonful of energy for Sky Attack because Icarus would have a bit of trouble moving about underwater.
-Apparently Sky Attack does not make contact, even though the description has the user “diving at the target and slamming into it with devastating power”, which I can’t see as anything but contact. Though if this is iffy for you, then bring it up and I can change it.
-And so, Poison Point managed to be nifty and nab Icarus in the behind before Louise sank.
-I didn't roll for the whopping 60% flinch chance on Sky Attack since there wasn't a bud to flinch.

-Since Sheena’s coming out to play anyway, Jack can just issue his commands.


----------



## JackPK (May 7, 2015)

Oh, frick, this unbolded itself without me realizing and I'm on my phone because my hotel doesn't have Wi-Fi...

Ice Beams, everywhere. Gogogo!

*Ice Beam x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 7, 2015)

Begin with *Solarbeam*, then *Thunder Wave*, and finish with a *Secret Power* to see if we can put her to sleep!

*Solarbeam* ~ *Thunder Wave* ~ *Secret Power*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 13, 2015)

At time’s wimey, whimsical wish, two new battlers had found themselves frolicking in the chronologically challenged meadow. Sheena, having just been sent out of her Pokeball, could do nothing but gawk at the sphere being frozen in mid-air behind her. Fortunately for the battlers, they had entered the meadow right before their ref had mysteriously disappeared, so thankfully the time disruption had frozen them in place long enough. To Sheena and her opponent Icarus, the battle had never stopped.

*Round Seven*

*JackPK*
OX

Sheena
Froakie (F) [Torrent]
Health: 74% | Energy: 84%
Condition: _"mah pokebawl :o"_
* Ice Beam x3 *

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Icarus
Togetic (M) [Serene Grace] @ Shiny Stone
Health: 94% | Energy: 85%
Condition: Poisoned (3% damage over the round)
_”why is everything so owange” _
* Solarbeam ~ Thunder Wave ~ Secret Power *
 _16% | 84%_​
And it was never going to. Sheena had been given simple, if not effective commands. Kill. She lifted her head and made a small circle with her mouth. Small gusts of chilled wind escaped her breath’s reach. Icarus shivered in just the knowledge of the attack. The Froakie inhaled once more, gathering the puffs of icy air she had been removing from her person, and stored them within her cheeks. Icarus’ terrified face was transfixed in one frame of a laugh, the only way to truly express his confused horror. Sheena leapt forward at the last moment, before her cheeks burst from the cold, and fired an infinite spear of ice at the Togetic. Icarus raised his arms to block the attack, fully prepared for the consequences this would have- Togetic arms are not significantly large. He did not feel cold, nor pain, nor any suffering at all. Where the beam was piercing his arm was an amber glaze, a thick coating of something strange over everything he could see. Each brittle shard of ice breaking against his skin was numbed by the amber.

His gaze snapped up to Sheena, who’s turn it was to be wide-eyed. Both the Togetic and the Froakie knew of what had just occurred. Icarus was _invincible_. The Pokemon in question flapped his wings, and some ethereal force managed to lift him ever so slightly out of the grass’ grasp. He nodded down at them, for they should not worry. Soon their power would be put to use. Icarus let out a soundless yawp. Icarus then wondered where the noise went, shrugged, and continued. The amber sun above them sparkled, sending down a trickling beam of light at Sheena. The Froakie croaked as the energized spotlight blasted her. But the sound changed into a croak of surprise midway. She flexed her blue fingers, now firmly within the amber beam. There were tingling sensations on the fingertips, where the blast was striking, and a tickle running down each digit’s sides. The same could be said for the rest of her body. She laughed, but to a frog that was more of a hiccup that just wouldn’t stop, and spat another beam of ice out of the amber curtain. It soared through the sun’s glaze and managed to startle Icarus enough that his onslaught completed. But only startle.

The Togetic raised his paw in defiance, wiggling it about in the light of day. He wished so deeply that it could be clenched into a fist, but he was not gifted with that ability. In his sorrow he began to swirl his arm around. Broken lines of yellow erupted from around it, as if he was pulling out veins of electricity from the world. Icarus thrust his arm forward, sending a whirlwind of voltage at Sheena. The bolt decided to ground itself through the frog, and zoomed down towards her. It entered through her neck, and the shock was immediate. Where it struck, it wrought ice. It wrought chill, a fundamentally uncold chill that died away at the heat of the muscles shaking against themselves.

Icarus smiled, but his arm continued to spin. It would not cease, because he had already set it in motion and didn’t actually know how to stop it. A swirl of light formed where his arm travelled, a disc of white fading into emerald. The wind gathered by the spiraling appendage pulled the grass beneath him upwards, causing them to tug at their roots- still unable to be free. Icarus stopped his arm. The beam shot forwards, hitting Sheena squarely in the chest. A beam it may be, but it had the force of a punch behind it. She rolled over onto the ground. Her hands clutched at tufts of grass, but that was all she could do. Her muscles pulled and tugged at odd angles, always against one another. She shot one blast of ice at Icarus and grazed his wing, slicing through some of the membrane. Her muscles bickering reactions only worsened when she tried to command them to move as one. And, as if by magic, a shot of pain ripped through Sheena. A scathing heat dried her skin, filling where moisture had been with unrelenting solar fire. Each pore was then impacted, smashed downwards by the unseen hand of a punch so powerfully strange it was a beam. Icarus blinked. Wait…maybe he was invincible?

And then the shock hits him. It appears to have been slightly late, but the delay only managed to lower Icarus' guard.


*JackPK*
OX

Sheena
Froakie (F) [Torrent]
Health: 49% | Energy: 69%
Condition: Paralysed (Severe)
_";n;"_
* Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam *

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Icarus
Togetic (M) [Serene Grace] @ Shiny Stone
Health: 54% (Capped) | Energy: 64%
Condition: Poisoned (3% damage over the round)
_”INFINITE COSMIC POWER” _
* Solarbeam ~ Thunder Wave ~ Secret Power *
 _16% | 84%_​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Ice Beam: Effect Chance (20/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Ice Beam: Effect Chance (98/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Secret Power: Effect Chance (93/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Sheena’s Health:
74 – 18 (Solar Beam) – 7 (Secret Power) = 49%

Sheena’s Energy:
84 - 5 *3 (Ice Beam) = 69%

Icarus’ Health:
94 –  13 * 3 (Ice Beam) - 3 (Poison) = 54% (Capped)

Icarus’ Energy:
85 – 10 (Solar Beam) – 4 (Thunder Wave) – 5 (Secret Power) = 64%



*Notes:*
-I’m not sure on this myself, but if a mon was paralysed on an action, would the time meadow make it so that the paralysis would activate on all moves for the round? I reffed it as that for now, in any case. Arena effect clarified, Icarus has a lot less health.
-Icarus is now faster, and you’ll be heading up into space for the next round.
-It’s good to be back :D
-Once the paralysis issue is cleared up, it’ll be Fireflies turn to command.


----------



## JackPK (May 13, 2015)

Welcome back!

Well, as amusing as that was, since status ailments are included in the things that can't change until we leave the time meadow, the intention was that use of something like Thunder Wave wouldn't cause the paralysis to set in at all until the end of the round, so there would be no chance to make any rolls for fully-paralyzed failure because Sheena technically wouldn't be paralyzed until the round ends... although this arena effect hurts even my brain and yeah as interesting as it sounds on paper I'm never doing anything like this again


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 13, 2015)

JackPK said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Well, as amusing as that was, since status ailments are included in the things that can't change until we leave the time meadow, the intention was that use of something like Thunder Wave wouldn't cause the paralysis to set in at all until the end of the round, so there would be no chance to make any rolls for fully-paralyzed failure because Sheena technically wouldn't be paralyzed until the round ends... although this arena effect hurts even my brain and yeah as interesting as it sounds on paper I'm never doing anything like this again



Ah that makes sense, alright. I've made the changes accordingly. And noooo! Headache arenas are the most fun!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 13, 2015)

Oops it seems Sheen'as health and energy totals are unchanged at the end of the round!

Also it's good to see you back :D

Okaaay Icarus m'boy, those Ice Beams suck, don't they? Try a Light Screen to cushion them a bit, but if she tries to Snatch it, go for a Shadow Ball instead. 

On the following actions, Counter if she throws rocks at you, and Solar Beam if she doesn't. If you can't use Solarbeam for some reason (like the sun isn't visible) go for a Shadow Ball.

*Light Screen / Shadow Ball - Solarbeam / Counter / Shadow Ball x2*


----------



## JackPK (May 13, 2015)

Let's go, Sheena! First order of business is to try to stop those Solarbeams from hurting so badly. So reach deep down and get in tune with the void of space all around you. Then use *Camouflage*! With a great deal of luck, being in space means we'll be Flying-type, but even if we get something like Dark-type, it's not so bad.

After that, there's not a whole lot we can do in the void of space without convenient things like an external water source, so if you can manage it in your space suit, use *Aerial Ace* twice to hopefully take advantage of your newly changed STAB.

Alternatively, if you just can't manage a contact move in the gravityless void, might as well *Confide*.

If you're fully paralyzed while trying to use Camouflage, keep trying until you manage it.

*Camouflage ~ Aerial Ace/Confide/Camouflage x2*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 23, 2015)

*Round Eight*

*JackPK*
OX

Sheena
Froakie (F) [Torrent]
Health: 49% | Energy: 69%
Condition: Paralysed (Severe)
_";n;"_
* Camouflage ~ Aerial Ace/Confide/Camouflage x2 *

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Icarus
Togetic (M) [Serene Grace] @ Shiny Stone
Health: 54% (Capped) | Energy: 64%
Condition: Poisoned (3% damage over the round)
_”INFINITE COSMIC POWER” _
* Light Screen / Shadow Ball - Solarbeam / Counter / Shadow Ball x2 *
 _16% | 84%_​
And so the void of space once more closed its fingers around the battlers. The eternal, yawning void of nothingness didn’t particularly care that these battlers weren’t the same ones. They were there, they were playthings. Might as well play with them. Sheena heartily obliged. She fanned out her arms and croaked as best she could, assuming the form of a bird. Space was high up, right? And birds are high up. She should be a spacebird. Spacebirds are the word, you know. Unfortunately for space itself, as much as it wanted to be something glorious and expansive and a frontier that could be described as final, it was still just really high up. Sheena’s croaks turned to caws, and her arms felt lighter, her bones hollowing themselves out with a draining shwwwwp noise. Icarus was somewhat put off by the spectacle. Frogs were meant to leap, not attempt to bird. Birding was a fine art, and there should be a noticeable difference between birds and notbirds. The only difference his trainer would let him manifest was a barrier; a physical one that should hopefully enforce the social one. With a wave of his wings, Icarus drew light from the sun and pulled it into a sheet. He pressed his arm forward and it expanded into a thick glassy wall of amber.

Icarus was not finished with harnessing the power of the sun. His namesake led him to quicken his offensive pace, out of fear of his wings burning out. He wiggled his wings around in his purple spacesuit, pulling more of the power from the sun. A spot of light glimmered brightly on the star, amongst the bulging mass of heat, contrasted in its sharpness. The spot shot forward, a pillar of light aimed straight for Sheena’s heart. It pierced the frog’s spacesuit with its solar force, but Sheena’s pre-emptive shrieking was for naught. She wasn’t used to these attacks having such little effect. Of course, the shrieking would not stop, because her neck muscles had seized and all she could do to try and wrench them free was yelp in pain.

Icarus found this to be a blessing, he had been given more time before the wax withered from his wingtips. Another flap, and another beam coursed through the not-air. Sheena was prepared this time, and let it slash through her spacesuit. But she found herself screeching once more. The full force of a burning star was not enough to deter Sheena. But a twisted muscle was.


*JackPK*
OX

Sheena
Froakie (F) [Torrent, _Active_]
Health: 29% | Energy: 66%
Condition: Paralysed (Severe), Camouflaged (Flying Type)
_"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"_
* Camouflage ~ Paralysed! ~ Paralysed! *

*Lord of the Fireflies*
Oo

Icarus
Togetic (M) [Serene Grace] @ Shiny Stone
Health: 51 | Energy: 41%
Condition: Poisoned (3% damage over the round), Light Screen (3 more actions)
_”in space, no one can hear y- SHUT UP” _
* Light Screen ~ Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam *
 _16% | 84%_​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Paralysis: (37/100, NO PARALYSIS)

A2:
Paralysis: (24/100, _PARALYSED_)

A3:
Paralysis: (21/100, _PARALYSED_)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Sheena’s Health:
49 – 10 (Solar Beam) – 10 (Solar Beam) = 29%

Sheena’s Energy:
69 – 3 (Camouflage) = 66%

Icarus’ Health:
54 – 3 (Poison)  51%

Icarus’ Energy:
64 – 1 (Light Screen) – 10 (Light Screen) – 10 (Light Screen) – 2 (Light Screen Upkeep) = 41%



*Notes:*
-Wrote Sheena Camouflaging first for the flavours. Mechanically the Light Screen went up first.
-Shiny Stone amped up Solar Beam’s damage.
-Sorry for the delay. Life.

-JackPK orders up, remember we’re back on a mountain next round, truly.


----------



## JackPK (May 23, 2015)

Ugh, that was a bad round. And with that paralysis, I'm afraid it's not likely to get better.

Ummm... by default, let's do our best to strike with *Acrobatics*, unless even without a parafail you're feeling too paralyzed to manage such fancy maneuvers, in which case *Aerial Ace*.

But if Icarus appears to be preparing Rollout or Zap Cannon or is in the middle of a string of Rollouts, use a two-action *Bounce* to make it miss if you can manage it.

*Acrobatics/Aerial Ace/two-action Bounce x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 23, 2015)

Use those rocks to summon Ancientpower twice, then wait for Sheena to hit you on the last action and Baton Pass to Chime to seal the deal.

*Ancient Power ~ Ancient Power ~ Baton Pass (Chime)*

Also, TruetoCheese, it's really no big deal! Your reffings are much appreciated whenever they come.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 16, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*JackPK* (1/2 left)

*Sheena* 
*Ability*: Torrent
*Health*: 29%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: "_AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH_" Camouflaged (Flying-type). Severely paralyzed (23% failure chance).

*Lord of the Fireflies* (2/2 left)

*Icarus*  @ Shiny Stone
*Ability*: Serene Grace
*Health*: 51%
*Energy*: 41%
*Status*: "_in space, no one can hear y- SHUT UP_" Protected by a Light Screen (3 more actions). Moderately poisoned (1%/action). 

 Chime: 16% health / 84% energy

------------------------------​
As the scenery around the battlers transforms yet again into the landscape of a rugged mountain peak, Icarus is prepared. He closes his eyes, surrounding himself in a deep brown aura, and the earth shakes in response. Jagged rocks rise from beneath the earth, glowing with the same brown light, and at Icarus's command they go flying forward at the helpless Sheena. The Froakie is buffeted backward, head over heels, and worries for a moment that she might fall off the mountaintop altogether, but barely manages to hang on. The stones leave deep gashes in her stomach, and Sheena croaks in alarm upon seeing them.

Taking a deep breath to steel herself, Sheena launches herself into the air, forcing her paralyzed muscles through the most graceful gymnastics act she can manage before somersaulting into Icarus's side. The Togetic squeals in protest and summons up more rocks in his defense, battering Sheena with the stones imbued with the power of ancient spirits. Unwilling to give in, Sheena continues her wild assault of tiny froggy limbs, and Icarus grumbles to himself. He's got no time for any of this shit, man.

Icarus flutters a short distance backward, raises a hand, and suddenly disappears into his Poké Ball with a flash of red light. When the light fades, the disoriented Chime has taken his place, blinking up at her opponent in confusion. Undeterred, Sheena turns on her new opponent and gives her more of the same treatment, running in circles around her to deliver a series of jabs to her sides. Chime only grows more confused as her protective screen fades and suddenly the landscape changes again and she finds herself in a scuba diving suit, the mountaintop thousands of leagues away...

------------------------------​
*JackPK* (1/2 left)

*Sheena* 
*Ability*: Torrent
*Health*: 4%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: "_IT NEVER ENDS_..." Camouflaged (Flying-type). Torrent activated. Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance).
*Used*: Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics

*Lord of the Fireflies* (2/2 left)

*Chime*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: "Hey, what kind of welcome was that?!"
*Used*: Ancient Power ~ Ancient Power ~ Baton Pass (Chime)

 Icarus: 11% health / 29% energy / moderately poisoned

*Arena Status*

 We're bathing deep in the sea, you guys!

*Damage and Energy*

 Sheena's Health: 29% - 14% (Ancient Power) - 11% (Ancient Power) = 4%
 Sheena's Energy: 66% - 6% (Acrobatics) - 6% (Acrobatics) = 54%
 Icarus's Health: 51% - 13% (Acrobatics) - 13% (Acrobatics) - 13% (Acrobatics) - 3% (poison) = 11% (capped)
 Icarus's Energy: 41% - 3% (Ancient Power) - 3% (Ancient Power) - 3% (Baton Pass) - 3% (Light Screen) = 29%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Chime (65) > Sheena (23).
 bluh
 The first Ancient Power was a crit.
 Icarus's Shiny Stone went out of effect after he was hit by the second Acrobatics.
 Icarus's Light Screen wore off at the end of the round.
 *Lord of the Fireflies* commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you so much Eifie! 

I specifically asked for Icarus to wait before using Baton Pass so Chime wouldn't get hit, though.

ALRIGHT, TIME TO FINISH THIS ONCE AND FOR ALL

i've watched too much naruto lately

If she tries a Quick Attack, or a combo involving Quick Attack, Sucker Punch before she can get to you. Otherwise, and especially if she tries to get away, use Pursuit. If you face a Protect, just relax and Calm Mind.

*Sucker Punch / Pursuit / Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow, oops. Totally missed that. I'll fix it.


----------



## JackPK (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for picking this up, Eifie!

This is it, Sheena — almost certainly the final effort. You did a great job, and we're gonna do our best to try and probably fail to get at least one KO.

Here's the plan: Chime was commanded to use Sucker Punch reactively, so she'll be waiting to see what you do. With any luck, this means she'll lose the priority on it, leaving us free to strike hard with a *Quick Attack + Facade* combo! To further ensure your plan will work, try to look like you're about to flee just before you use the combo, to try to trick her into Pursuit.

If we get lucky enough for that to work, it ought to either just barely KO her or leave her hanging by the skin of her teeth, depending on how Eifie calculates the combo's damage. If both of you are somehow still standing on the second action, vent your *Frustration* about how poorly this battle's gone for you.

*Quick Attack + Facade ~ Frustration*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 16, 2015)

*Round Ten*​
*JackPK* (1/2 left)

*Sheena* 
*Ability*: Torrent
*Health*: 4%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: "_IT NEVER ENDS_..." Camouflaged (Flying-type). Torrent activated. Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance).

*Lord of the Fireflies* (2/2 left)

*Chime*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: "Hey, what kind of welcome was that?!"

 Icarus: 11% health / 29% energy / moderately poisoned

------------------------------​
Sheena gulps and turns to face her opponent, unsure of herself. Yeah, she's on her home turf now, but is she fast enough to outspeed her perfectly healthy opponent? Well, whether she can or not, she's got to try, in the name of all things bad croak. The Froakie glances frantically from side to side, trying her best to look like she's forming an exit plan before shooting forward through the water with all the speed she can muster. Chime turns her head suddenly in surprise, and for a moment Sheena allows herself to feel hopeful, but then the Zorua grins wickedly, a dark aura bursting from her scuba diving suit. Swiftly she leaps forward to heatbutt Sheena in the stomach, and the Froakie's vision fades out, the last of her strength gone.

------------------------------​
*JackPK* (0/2 left)

*Sheena* 
*Ability*: Torrent
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: nothing

*Lord of the Fireflies* (2/2 left)

*Chime*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Illusion
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Cackling victoriously.
*Used*: Sucker Punch

 Icarus: 11% health / 29% energy / moderately poisoned

*Arena Status*

 It's too bad we can't lay like this forever...

*Damage and Energy*

 Sheena's Health: 4% - 10% (Sucker Punch) = 0%
 Sheena's Energy: 54%
 Chime's Health: 16%
 Chime's Energy: 84% - 4% (Sucker Punch) = 80%

*Notes*

 The way priority interects with waiting to move when both moves have the same positive priority is kind of iffy. With the large speed advantage and the fact that Sucker Punch is obviously performed very quickly and only needed minimal impact to knock Sheena out, I decided that Chime was able to cut Sheena off by using it.
 And LotF wins! The database will handle the prizes and exp: I think Icarus gets 2 exp and can now evolve, Chime gets 3 exp, and Sheena and Louise get 1 exp and happiness each. LotF gets $16, JackPK gets $8, and I split $10 with TruetoCheese. Good battle, both!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 17, 2015)

Woh, that was like, lightning fast. Thank you so mch TruetoCheese for reffing this and Eifie for wrapping it up! This was a nice battle, JackPK!


----------



## JackPK (Aug 17, 2015)

It's too bad, but yeah, that's pretty much what I expected. But hey, at least Sheena can evolve now! (Or at least, as soon as the database processes prizes, lol.) Thanks for the battle, LotF! And thanks to both refs!


----------

